# Haim star thought sister?s Glastonbury diabetes attack was boob slip



## Northerner (Jul 18, 2013)

Haim star Alana Haim thought her bandmate sibling Este was having a wardrobe malfunction when she ‘almost died’ on stage at Glastonbury during a diabetes attack.

‘I honestly thought that your boob had popped out and that’s why you were freaking out so much,’ 21-year-old younger sister Alana said.

Este, 27, confirmed her misguided sister’s panic telling Absolute Radio: ‘She really did – she must have been thinking “oh my god my sister has pulled a Janet Jackson and we’re going to get fined”. Luckily this wasn’t the case.’

http://metro.co.uk/2013/07/17/haim-...glasto-diabetes-attack-was-boob-slip-3886574/

So, she was lucky she 'almost died' rather than exposing her boob?


----------



## Redkite (Jul 18, 2013)

Northerner said:


> So, she was lucky she 'almost died' rather than exposing her boob?




What a dumb bimbo!  No idea who these two empty headed girls are, but you'd have thought the sister would have understood her sis was having a hypo....


----------

